
The Raspberry Pi store is much cooler than an Apple Store - longdefeat
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/07/the-raspberry-pi-store-is-much-cooler-than-an-apple-store/
======
LeoPanthera
I wonder if they will sell you more than one Raspberry Pi Zero?

The Zero is advertised as being $5, and it makes me angry every time, because
it's not possible to buy it at that price.

 _Every_ Pi retailer either has a one-per-customer limit, _and_ charges
shipping, or, charges up to $15(!) per Zero if you buy more than one.

So it's essentially a $15 device being advertised as $5. I shouldn't be so
annoyed about it, but I can think of so many cool uses for multiple Zeros, and
I just can't get them.

~~~
sswu
This post on the forums [0] is the best answer I've read yet.

They sell the Pi Zero (W) at such a low price to promote the platform for
educational and non-commercial purposes. However, the margins are so low at
that price that they cannot afford to sell in bulk. They apparently do offer
bulk buys (>500 [1]) at higher prices.

The few options to buy multiple are to buy kits (which basically pass that
bulk pricing in the form of overpriced accessories), or at a higher price
(e.g. I see $22 on Amazon), or be very patient and keep ordering.

[0]
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=198705#p1...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=198705#p1240455)
[1]
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=201916#p1...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=201916#p1255942)

~~~
jldugger
> However, the margins are so low at that price that they cannot afford to
> sell in bulk

Typically, ordering in bulk is how you _support_ low margins, by amortizing
all the various fixed overheads. What I suspect you mean is 'the margins are
negative, and we're hoping to make it up via attach rate.'

~~~
simonh
I don't think they're planning to make it up at all. I think the point is to
make the entry price for beginners and people on low income as affordable as
possible. I think people here complaining they can't order them in bulk at $5
or assuming there's some clever business scheme behind it all are kind of
missing the point.

BTW has anyone here found the 'introduction video' Techcrunch mentions in the
article, that they say makes such a good case for the store? The only one I
can find is the music video one that really doesn't make a case for anything.
Unless that's the one they mean? Confused.

------
snvzz
I lost faith on Raspberry Pi when they went anti-consumer by implementing some
DRM bullshit[0] using their firmware blob together with a dedicated crypto
chip in their camera accessory to prevent third party cameras from working.
Nevermind the extracted key that's circulating through the net: The crypto
chip is itself not cheap and totally unnecessary if not for the DRM.

So, until they backtrack and apologize for their disgusting anti-consumer
behavior, there's no way I will buy or endorse their products in any way.
There's plenty of highly competitive alternatives[1] and absolutely no need to
buy from these crooks.

[0]:
[https://np.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/7npv6a/20_raspberry...](https://np.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/7npv6a/20_raspberry_pi_alternative_runs_android_and/ds3z7m7/)

[1]: [https://www.hackerboards.com/](https://www.hackerboards.com/)

~~~
jwr
I have done some hardware design work with the RPi Compute Module and two CSI
cameras. There is indeed an authentication chip on the cameras you buy from
the RPi foundation. From what I understand, the idea here is to limit the
drivers, so that the auto-tuning software (adjusting color balance,
brightness, etc) only works with the original camera, not with clones.

There is nothing that prevents you from connecting other CSI cameras (there
are plenty available), or writing other drivers. It's just that the auto-
tuning functions of the original drivers will only be enabled for original
cameras. The driver authenticates the camera(s) at startup, and if they are
not the original ones, disables the auto-tuning.

The Foundation says it is a way of securing a revenue stream and recovering
some of the cost of R&D work that went into the drivers. I can see how that is
a compromise that could be chosen.

Personally, while I am not a fan of locked-down solutions, I find it hard to
get as outraged at this as some other people apparently are.

~~~
snvzz
>From what I understand, the idea here is to limit the drivers, so that the
auto-tuning software (adjusting color balance, brightness, etc) only works
with the original camera, not with clones.

That's not nice, or is it now?

------
kristianc
Cambridge native here - the store is super cool.

The look and feel is very Apple store so that probably is the fairest
comparison - but they’ve managed to retain the good bits without it feeling
like the chaotic jumble sale that Apple Store’s have become.

Dotted around the store are live demo machines showing Python code running on
Pis powering sensors etc, and tutorials showing you how to run it etc.

Was really interesting and heartening to see the number of young 11/12yos in
there, boys and girls, either experimenting with the Pis or playing Minecraft
etc.

~~~
klmr
The comparison to the Apple Store (just downstairs from the Pi store …) is
both apt and misleading: Apple Stores are all shiny but in essence it’s a
sales room. the Pi store, by contrast, has the potential of becoming a place
to geek out, to learn something new¹, and to mingle. Let’s see whether this
will actually happen. As somebody else said, with luck it might become a
modern version of Maplin/RadioShack.

¹ I’m aware that Apple Stores also offer courses but as far as I understand
these are more along the lines of “Here’s how to send emails” rather than
“You’ll learn something cool about computers”. Both have their place, but
they’re quite different in spirit.

~~~
donarb
The Apple Store has classes for kids that teach them to program robots such as
the Sphero. With Swift Playgrounds for the iPad, kids can program Raspberry Pi
as well.

------
Arn_Thor
Headlines that include the word "Apple" for no reason are much cooler than
headlines that don't

~~~
erikpukinskis
Is there another computer hardware store you think would be a better
comparison?

~~~
Arn_Thor
Literally any tech brand or concept store. Samsung, Microsoft, Xiaomi just off
the top of my head. A comparison to anything is not made anywhere in the
article. It's literally just a clickbait title

~~~
gambiting
Those brands have this own stores at all? I've never seen one. I've seen many
Apple stores though.

~~~
Arn_Thor
They do. But that doesn't even matter. The point is that the article makes no
comparison to any store. They just wedged Apple in the title because clicks.

They could have spun it many other ways. Raspberry Pi's first physical store.
You can see examples of what the Pi can do, even play around with them.
Consult with staff about which Pi is best suited for your needs. Buy merch and
goodies.

Again, the article itself makes no comparison to anything

~~~
8draco8
I understand why they did it but to be honest if this will introduce someone
to Raspberry Pi, open source and whole makers space then it was worth it.

------
zwayhowder
Take a walk through Akihabara or DenDen Town in Tokyo/Osaka respectively and
you'll find many stores that used to trade in 10 year old computers are now
full of ARM based systems and paraphernalia. It was great to get a couple of
new cases that I could touch before handing over my money.

~~~
po
Yeah I was surprised to find that on my most recent walk through as well. It
seems like there are a lot more of both e-Sports and ARM-related stores now.
It's a fairly recent thing. Wasn't that way even 2 years back. I still feel
like the prices on the Raspberry pi stuff was high but it's because it's
imported I guess.

------
comex
Seems like comparing apples and... uh, raspberries.

~~~
lacer
Why can't fruit be compared?

~~~
hrnnnnnn
They can be, at least in the case of apples and oranges, and they are
"remarkably similar" [1].

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1120087/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1120087/)

------
ekianjo
So this is an article about a store, just based on the official video? Looks
like the author did not even go there.

~~~
coldtea
With the news outlet margins (and pay) these days I'm surprised they could
afford the connection subscription to stream the video...

------
keypusher
Would be really cool if they set some time aside for workshops, demos, or
other interactive use of the space aside from just selling stuff. Without some
serious guidance and help, many Pis just turn into an unusual way to play
Minecraft.

------
tsumnia
Because this headline demands a cynical response - this isn't cooler than
Apple, its cooler than RadioShack.

Also, why the couch? Unless there are some coding camps at the location, I
can't imagine someone (even a parent) coming in and needing to sit down. Maybe
an experienced sales associate that maps out the types of activities that can
be done, but I doubt that as well.

~~~
hinkley
You’ve never gone clothes shopping with your SO? Remember the chairs by the
changing room?

These are the changing room chairs for the other half.

~~~
clintonb
I've always found this situation weird. When my wife and I go shopping, we
don't really do it together. I go to my stores. She goes to hers. No need for
chairs.

I can certainly understand why someone might shop with an SO, but it's never
been a requirement for us.

~~~
collyw
When I rarely go clothes shopping it does seem to be pretty normal for couples
to shop together.

------
Noxmiles
I really hope, that they spread this store into other countries. Also, RPi
(coding) events or RPi exhibitions in this store would be an perfect way to
promote it.

------
onion-soup
Upbeat ukulele music still in 2019? Really?

~~~
Tsiklon
Atmospheric Black Metal apparently isn't whimsical enough to achieve mass
market appeal.

Jokes aside, in my opinion, this sort of music while twee and forgettable is
appealing enough to not leave a bad taste in the mouth about the whole advert.
Especially when the subject matter has to be seen as approachable to a wide
audience of people across age boundaries.

------
setquk
I bet that’s shut before May.

I genuinely think it’s a great idea but retail is dying on its arse here and
that is way too niche.

~~~
leadingthenet
I doubt they expect to make a profit.

~~~
abrugsch
Fully agree. This is less about the act of trying to sell more pi and make
enough profit to run the store but to have a branded edu-zone promoting the
scene. And Cambridge is pretty much the only place in the UK where this will
work. I don't see them opening any others around the country. well maybe ONE
other, possibly in the north (Manchester/Liverpool way) or Edinburgh maybe

------
kbumsik
Look at the messy cables between the monitors. This is how DIY/hacker shop is
meant to be.

------
sangd
I have had 4 different RPi boards in the past including the latest and the pi
zero, and every single of them failed to work reliably. The hardware design
and quality are poor. One of my board had soldering issue, another has power
supply issue, another has SD card reader issue. You would run into lots of
tough ones. Software eco is mostly for playing around. There're lots of
frustration around but no good answers. I like the idea, I like its
motivation, but they need to focus on the core values and make it work well. I
up-voted because I still think that it has good values for kids.

~~~
jsight
I'm surprised to hear of so many issues. Like the other commenter, I have used
a couple of them for everything from home automation and network storage, to
an openwrt router.

I worry a bit about the SD cards (especially with the zero, which is really
being overworked), but overall I haven't really had any issues.

~~~
classic959
I have 4 RPi's in frequent use. The one in my kitchen (music player, Pi 2
model B) needs a clothes peg to squeeze the SD card into the reader otherwise
it won't boot. So that's a 25% failure rate for me as far as hardware issues
are concerned.

It has worked reliably for a few years with the clothes peg though!

------
pininja
This is awesome! I remember when these first came out and meeting Eben and Liz
at the Bay Area Makerfaire. Fun folks! They’ve started something really
special.

------
peter303
Fewer do-it-yourself options with the demise of Radio Shack. In my town
MictoCenter fills the gap with Raspberry Pi kits, Arduino and components.

------
djsumdog
I wonder if they sell any water poof cases. I've had a hard time finding a
case that can fit a Pi + battery and yet has grommet holes for wiring (so I
can connect outdoor sensors). Most of what I've found are hacked together
things or people drill into expensive pelican cases and then epoxy all the
cables with a resin.

~~~
83
If you aren't opposed to using your own enclosure search the term 'cable
gland'. I keep a variety on hand and they work well, if a little chunky. Just
be mindful of the sensor end of the wire, capillary action via the insulation
can be a problem.

------
tombert
Since the goal of this might be hacking in general, do you think it's possible
that they'd sell something like an ODroid in one of these stores? Most of my
hacking in ARM land has been with an ODroid for the last couple years just due
to the amount of power you get from them.

------
owaty
How are they going to afford the rent and salaries? Besides being very niche,
their margins must be very low.

~~~
gambiting
Isn't the whole raspberry pi company set up as a foundation/charity? They
probably take a loss on the store to promote the idea.

~~~
michaelt
Right, but resources they spend running a loss-making store are resources they
_don 't_ get to spend on other opportunities that might better advance their
foundation's goal.

Staffing a shop with skilled EEs could get expensive fast.

~~~
kingosticks
I don't mean any disrespect to anyone but I don't think they need to staff the
store with "skilled EEs" to make the store a success.

------
tzhenghao
This is super awesome. Does anybody know if they have an analogous program
like Today at Apple but for kids to actually experiment with code? Would be
nice to have volunteers though. Just a thought.

~~~
benj111
I would hope that would be their main thing. Not sure they could justify
_just_ a shop.

Ps I hadn't come across today at Apple before, so checked the website. There
were only 2 beards there, both well trimmed, and no plaid. Apple has called
peak hipster!

------
onhn
Slightly disappointed its not called the Raspberry Pi shop.

------
INTPenis
I have three pi zero cameras and one regular pi camera at home for watching my
dog when I'm away.

------
t0astbread
Now that's where I'd throw my money out

------
nakedrobot2
I guess there a lot of stores in the world that are cooler than an Apple Store
:) but OK, good headline writing.

------
ytninja
what do they sell?? actually I'm fed up with apple

